# cleaning Titanium blue tips



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi does anyone know a safe way to clean blue titanium exhaust tips.

I used to use Autosol on my steel Miltek is this ok on titanium tips?

Cheers


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Oski said:


> Hi does anyone know a safe way to clean blue titanium exhaust tips.
> 
> I used to use Autosol on my steel Miltek is this ok on titanium tips?
> 
> Cheers


What to use on the inside of Titan exhaust tips?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Oski said:


> Hi does anyone know a safe way to clean blue titanium exhaust tips.
> 
> I used to use Autosol on my steel Miltek is this ok on titanium tips?
> 
> Cheers


I know you posted this way back but....

No, don't use Autosol on titanium tips, it will remove the blue hue! I find just using a car shampoo does the job as titanium won't corrode so doesn't need any fancy protection or cleaners.


----------

